# Esophagogastroduodenoscopy



## Maureen Toale

Hi!  good afternoon ~ I'm looking for some help with a cpt code for the following:
Esophagogastroduodenscopy, brush of the esophagus and injection of botox in the pylroic sphincter    Thanks!  Maureen


----------



## GJackson

*Esophagogastroduodenoscopy is an EGD*

Look at 43235.. thats the base code for an EGD.   Can't say for sure about the iinjection, have never billed that.. Looked at 43236, but just can't say that's right...  Then I saw 43201 might want to check that one out..  Good Luck


----------



## Maureen Toale

Will check it out!  Thanks!


----------

